# Rival 1 r/d medium and 40T cassette?



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Need to swap my cassette and I was hoping that the Rival 1 medium would work with a 40T. SRAM says 36T max but I know sometimes you can get a little extra with some adjustment. Anyone know if a 40T will work or am I going to have to shell out a $100 for a long cage?


----------

